# Phishing Apple



## LisbethA (23 Août 2021)

Bonsoir,

Suite à un phishing, je ne peux plus acceder à mon compte apple.
Le mot de passe a évidemment été modifié, tout comme les numéros de sécurité (Deux 06)

Je ne parviens pas à trouver une solution à mon problème... Des conseils ?

Merci de votre aide
L.


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

LisbethA a dit:


> Je ne parviens pas à trouver une solution à mon problème... Des conseils ?


Hormis contacter Apple en prouvant, ton identité, que ton compte a été usurpé, ici personne ne pourra te venir en aide.


----------



## edenpulse (24 Août 2021)

Contacter Apple et leur expliquer la chose, personne ici ne pourra t'aider.


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2021)

Pas mieux, il faut pouvoir prouver ton identité par contre.


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2021)

(Accessoirement, je déplace dans la bonne rubrique.)


----------

